# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  I have reached NW3. Beginning of the end. Must Battle Now.

## Conpecia

Now comes the slow, horrible realization all of us are either facing or have already faced: I am seriously losing my ****ing hair. Without a major breakthrough I am actually going to be bald in about three to five years. I have lost faith in the cutting edge treatments; two years of monitoring snail-paced advancements have led me to believe that we will not see a cure for baldness this decade, and by the time they release anything better than minox or fin I will be NW5 and too far gone to be saved (2015-17). It sucks. I think about it probably once a minute from wake to sleep. It has become the absolute bane of my existence, and my confidence dies a little more each time I feel that MPB itch on my scalp. I was off fin due to sides for a good 6 months and it wreaked absolute havoc on my hairline; I've lost about an inch in 6 months, totally unbelievable. I'm now noticeably thin in the front, and the worst part is that I have such god damn thick and healthy hair in the donor area that my hair always looks terrible and uneven, like I have a forward combover or something.

All this has led me to the conclusion that if I do not hear anything promising from the big hair conference this month (promising=superior treatment no later than winter 2015), I am going to get a hair transplant in 2013. It's a huge decision, and I may regret it if a cure is discovered and the cure doesn't work in transplanted regions (the original follicles being dead instead of dormant), but I am simply not willing to risk youth and wait until 2020 or beyond to deal with this. I am a young, single, decent-looking man, and I fully believe that having hair is more important now. That is not to say it will be unimportant in the future, but I do believe it will be less important at age 47 than age 27, as by then (I hope) I will have a wife and children, and these will be the focus of my life, not myself or my looks.

Ideally, my plan will involve getting a top surgeon for my hairline and frontal area, then supplementing the rest with Gho's technique as needed for the crown and back areas. Again, I'm pretty sure I have the donor area of Christ, so hopefully graft numbers will not be a significant problem at my level of hair loss. In the best case scenario, a treatment will arise that totally stops further loss (should be released long before a treatment that grows hair on slick bald areas is discovered) in the next five to ten years, at which point I can hop on that and ride into the sunset, hair flowing in the wind. If that fails, I'll just keep going back to Gho until all of my donor is used up, and even if I have bald spots behind the hairline, I'd still prefer that to having no hairline; I see lots of diffuse guys with bald areas behind their buzzed hairlines and IMO it looks better than my receding hairline now, were I to buzz my hair.

Anyways, felt like ranting, and this is the place to do so. If all else fails I'll shave my head completely bald, grow a beard, find some large-frame glasses, marry a slightly less attractive girl who likes me for who I am, and move on with my life. But that's only after I've done all I can.

My advice to anyone who is starting to bald and is NW1-NW2.5: get on the Big 3 NOW. You don't want to get this far, trust me.

----------


## inspects

Conpecia,

This is my first post on this forum after finding the site about two months ago. 

I do feel for you and hope you do get some help while your young.

I'm 52 years old, my hair loss started about 15 years ago, I have a very noticeable horseshoe of thinning hair, no bald spots.

I had 2500 FUT grafts done in August, its the best money ever spent, I would say see a good doctor and go for it, especially at your age with good donor hair. After having the procedure I wish I would have looked into HT years ago, hell I didn't even know there were so many people who really cared until I stumbled upon this forum.

Best of luck to you...!

----------


## BigThinker

> Now comes the slow, horrible realization all of us are either facing or have already faced: I am seriously losing my ****ing hair. Without a major breakthrough I am actually going to be bald in about three to five years. I have lost faith in the cutting edge treatments; two years of monitoring snail-paced advancements have led me to believe that we will not see a cure for baldness this decade, and by the time they release anything better than minox or fin I will be NW5 and too far gone to be saved (2015-17). It sucks. I think about it probably once a minute from wake to sleep. It has become the absolute bane of my existence, and my confidence dies a little more each time I feel that MPB itch on my scalp. I was off fin due to sides for a good 6 months and it wreaked absolute havoc on my hairline; I've lost about an inch in 6 months, totally unbelievable. I'm now noticeably thin in the front, and the worst part is that I have such god damn thick and healthy hair in the donor area that my hair always looks terrible and uneven, like I have a forward combover or something.
> 
> All this has led me to the conclusion that if I do not hear anything promising from the big hair conference this month (promising=superior treatment no later than winter 2015), I am going to get a hair transplant in 2013. It's a huge decision, and I may regret it if a cure is discovered and the cure doesn't work in transplanted regions (the original follicles being dead instead of dormant), but I am simply not willing to risk youth and wait until 2020 or beyond to deal with this. I am a young, single, decent-looking man, and I fully believe that having hair is more important now. That is not to say it will be unimportant in the future, but I do believe it will be less important at age 47 than age 27, as by then (I hope) I will have a wife and children, and these will be the focus of my life, not myself or my looks.
> 
> Ideally, my plan will involve getting a top surgeon for my hairline and frontal area, then supplementing the rest with Gho's technique as needed for the crown and back areas. Again, I'm pretty sure I have the donor area of Christ, so hopefully graft numbers will not be a significant problem at my level of hair loss. In the best case scenario, a treatment will arise that totally stops further loss (should be released long before a treatment that grows hair on slick bald areas is discovered) in the next five to ten years, at which point I can hop on that and ride into the sunset, hair flowing in the wind. If that fails, I'll just keep going back to Gho until all of my donor is used up, and even if I have bald spots behind the hairline, I'd still prefer that to having no hairline; I see lots of diffuse guys with bald areas behind their buzzed hairlines and IMO it looks better than my receding hairline now, were I to buzz my hair.
> 
> Anyways, felt like ranting, and this is the place to do so. If all else fails I'll shave my head completely bald, grow a beard, find some large-frame glasses, marry a slightly less attractive girl who likes me for who I am, and move on with my life. But that's only after I've done all I can.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is starting to bald and is NW1-NW2.5: get on the Big 3 NOW. You don't want to get this far, trust me.


 Sorry to hear that bro... What NW were you when you started intervention?  I'm prob a NW1.5 or so, just started keto and actually notice some hairs budding at my hairline, but could just be my imagination... next step in fin.. gotta make it 20 more days until my derm appointment.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Now comes the slow, horrible realization all of us are either facing or have already faced: I am seriously losing my ****ing hair. Without a major breakthrough I am actually going to be bald in about three to five years. I have lost faith in the cutting edge treatments; two years of monitoring snail-paced advancements have led me to believe that we will not see a cure for baldness this decade, and by the time they release anything better than minox or fin I will be NW5 and too far gone to be saved (2015-17). It sucks. I think about it probably once a minute from wake to sleep. It has become the absolute bane of my existence, and my confidence dies a little more each time I feel that MPB itch on my scalp. I was off fin due to sides for a good 6 months and it wreaked absolute havoc on my hairline; I've lost about an inch in 6 months, totally unbelievable. I'm now noticeably thin in the front, and the worst part is that I have such god damn thick and healthy hair in the donor area that my hair always looks terrible and uneven, like I have a forward combover or something.
> 
> All this has led me to the conclusion that if I do not hear anything promising from the big hair conference this month (promising=superior treatment no later than winter 2015), I am going to get a hair transplant in 2013. It's a huge decision, and I may regret it if a cure is discovered and the cure doesn't work in transplanted regions (the original follicles being dead instead of dormant), but I am simply not willing to risk youth and wait until 2020 or beyond to deal with this. I am a young, single, decent-looking man, and I fully believe that having hair is more important now. That is not to say it will be unimportant in the future, but I do believe it will be less important at age 47 than age 27, as by then (I hope) I will have a wife and children, and these will be the focus of my life, not myself or my looks.
> 
> Ideally, my plan will involve getting a top surgeon for my hairline and frontal area, then supplementing the rest with Gho's technique as needed for the crown and back areas. Again, I'm pretty sure I have the donor area of Christ, so hopefully graft numbers will not be a significant problem at my level of hair loss. In the best case scenario, a treatment will arise that totally stops further loss (should be released long before a treatment that grows hair on slick bald areas is discovered) in the next five to ten years, at which point I can hop on that and ride into the sunset, hair flowing in the wind. If that fails, I'll just keep going back to Gho until all of my donor is used up, and even if I have bald spots behind the hairline, I'd still prefer that to having no hairline; I see lots of diffuse guys with bald areas behind their buzzed hairlines and IMO it looks better than my receding hairline now, were I to buzz my hair.
> 
> Anyways, felt like ranting, and this is the place to do so. If all else fails I'll shave my head completely bald, grow a beard, find some large-frame glasses, marry a slightly less attractive girl who likes me for who I am, and move on with my life. But that's only after I've done all I can.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is starting to bald and is NW1-NW2.5: get on the Big 3 NOW. You don't want to get this far, trust me.


 Are you on meds, if so how are they working?

And yes - go for the HT and use gho to fill the other areas in.

You need all the confidence you can get in your 20s.

I feel EXACTLY the same way.

----------


## Conpecia

> Conpecia,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum after finding the site about two months ago. 
> 
> I do feel for you and hope you do get some help while your young.
> 
> I'm 52 years old, my hair loss started about 15 years ago, I have a very noticeable horseshoe of thinning hair, no bald spots.
> 
> I had 2500 FUT grafts done in August, its the best money ever spent, I would say see a good doctor and go for it, especially at your age with good donor hair. After having the procedure I wish I would have looked into HT years ago, hell I didn't even know there were so many people who really cared until I stumbled upon this forum.
> ...


 Thank you for the encouragement! It's definitely been a tough time the past couple years, but I'm grateful to have found this forum where I can connect with people who are going through the same thing, and where I can get good information about upcoming treatments, good HT docs, etc. I absolutely believe there will be a superior treatment for hairloss released within the next decade, but there's just no indication that something is on the way NOW, like within the next year or two. I don't want to wait three years and then learn that we're still another three years away. When I first discovered BTT I was so amazed to hear about stuff like Replicel, Aderans, and Histogen, but now I see just how far away we really are. By the time this stuff makes it through testing I will have already lost most of my hair. In my opinion it's better to get a top of the line HT now in the frontal region and try to maintain, rather than losing time and staying NW3 or worse. I'm going to do a lot of research on HTs obviously, but at the end of the day I'm just not confident about these cutting edge treatments being released anytime soon. Again, I'm waiting until November to see what the October conference holds. But this time last year I was considering a HT and was advised to "stick it out until spring 2012 when the Replicel results were released." I listened and we were burned by a company who had been bullshitting us and then put nothing on the table. No way I'm letting that happen again. No way.

----------


## clandestine

Hey Conpecia; curious why you're reluctant to try RU?

----------


## Conpecia

> Sorry to hear that bro... What NW were you when you started intervention?  I'm prob a NW1.5 or so, just started keto and actually notice some hairs budding at my hairline, but could just be my imagination... next step in fin.. gotta make it 20 more days until my derm appointment.


 I was around NW1.5 when I started. Was on fin alone from 2006-11, worked wonders on the crown, hairline slowly crept back though. If I had added Nizoral and Rogaine I'd probably still have all my hair. Def get on fin man, it's the most important.

----------


## Conpecia

> Are you on meds, if so how are they working?
> 
> And yes - go for the HT and use gho to fill the other areas in.
> 
> You need all the confidence you can get in your 20s.
> 
> I feel EXACTLY the same way.


 I'm on fin .25 mg EOD, all I can handle without sides (gynecomastia, prostate pain, epididymitis). Nizoral 2% 1x/week. Seems to have stabilized my crown. Hairline is fading fast, as are temples.

I'm really hoping Gho's technique makes it to the USA in the next 5 years. Probably going with Feriduni or Rahal on the HT, 2500 grafts at most unless I lose a lot more hair in the next year, which is possible. I have very thick hair so I should get good coverage from that. I'm looking for a strong hairline, and I've seen great results from both of those surgeons. Once I'm satisfied with the frontal end, I'll get Gho touchups on the other areas as needed, since I should have at least 4-5K left over, which can be repeatedly used (supposing Hasci works) until a treatment comes out that halts all further loss. I find it very difficult to believe that all of these companies are going to strike out forever.

Seriously, the best method I can think of right now is to get the HT and supplement with HASCI until either Bimatoprost, Histogen, Replicel, or whatever Costarellis is working on comes through and totally stops baldness, which should happen in the next decade. Best plan available at the moment.

As for the youth factor, I think most people will agree with you and I. If I see a 50+ year old man with a receding hairline, I never, ever think "Oh man he is going bald." Just seems natural, part of the aging process. That's not to take anything away from the older guys around here. Baldness sucks at any age, and I would get an HT at 70 if it made me feel better. But seeing a younger guy like Jude Law or Prince William go bald is much more noticeable and pitiable. It's getting robbed of youth, and modern society has really made it unacceptable to be bald in one's 20s.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I'm on fin .25 mg EOD, all I can handle without sides (gynecomastia, prostate pain, epididymitis). Nizoral 2% 1x/week. Seems to have stabilized my crown. Hairline is fading fast, as are temples.
> 
> I'm really hoping Gho's technique makes it to the USA in the next 5 years. Probably going with Feriduni or Rahal on the HT, 2500 grafts at most unless I lose a lot more hair in the next year, which is possible. I have very thick hair so I should get good coverage from that. I'm looking for a strong hairline, and I've seen great results from both of those surgeons. Once I'm satisfied with the frontal end, I'll get Gho touchups on the other areas as needed, since I should have at least 4-5K left over, which can be repeatedly used (supposing Hasci works) until a treatment comes out that halts all further loss. I find it very difficult to believe that all of these companies are going to strike out forever.
> 
> Seriously, the best method I can think of right now is to get the HT and supplement with HASCI until either Bimatoprost, Histogen, Replicel, or whatever Costarellis is working on comes through and totally stops baldness, which should happen in the next decade. Best plan available at the moment.
> 
> As for the youth factor, I think most people will agree with you and I. If I see a 50+ year old man with a receding hairline, I never, ever think "Oh man he is going bald." Just seems natural, part of the aging process. That's not to take anything away from the older guys around here. Baldness sucks at any age, and I would get an HT at 70 if it made me feel better. But seeing a younger guy like Jude Law or Prince William go bald is much more noticeable and pitiable. It's getting robbed of youth, and modern society has really made it unacceptable to be bald in one's 20s.


 Does .25 propecia work? I am thinking of starting a low dose of fin in the near future.

Currently my loss is only at the temples, hairline. Very thick hair everywhere else.

The thing with HASCI is that it is unproven - if it turns out he is not regenerating hairs constantly then we are screwed.

----------


## Conpecia

> Hey Conpecia; curious why you're reluctant to try RU?


 I am considering RU, but from my understanding it will only stop hairloss and will not induce regrowth. Also, I'm waiting for reports on efficacy from you guys who are trying it out on here. Then there's the possibility of sides. I'm very sensitive to propecia, as you know. Finally, there's a slight hesitancy to try something the long term safety of which hasn't been determined by a federal regulatory agency. It's more of me being a worrier than anything scientific though.

Even after the HT I will need to stop further loss, and RU just may do the trick. My plan is to get on it around January or February if you and others have good results.

----------


## Conpecia

> Does .25 propecia work? I am thinking of starting a low dose of fin in the near future.
> 
> Currently my loss is only at the temples, hairline. Very thick hair everywhere else.
> 
> The thing with HASCI is that it is unproven - if it turns out he is not regenerating hairs constantly then we are screwed.


 Yeah .25 has stopped the shedding big time. I may bump it up to .5 in a month if I experience no sides, just to play it safe.

How old are you? If you're over 25 and not thinning everywhere else you may be able to save what you have with fin, regrow with minox or else get some hairline work and be set. I'm going bald in the crown too, so if hasci fails I'll definitely be in bigger trouble.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Yeah .25 has stopped the shedding big time. I may bump it up to .5 in a month if I experience no sides, just to play it safe.
> 
> How old are you? If you're over 25 and not thinning everywhere else you may be able to save what you have with fin, regrow with minox or else get some hairline work and be set. I'm going bald in the crown too, so if hasci fails I'll definitely be in bigger trouble.


 I will be 27 in december.

My older bro who is going to be 28 in jan, has exactly the same hairloss pattern without any thinning.

Isn't .25 propecia maintaining what you have?

----------


## Dan26

Hey bro. I'm a NW2-2.5, planning to get on fin at 0.25 EOD after getting blood/hormone/semen analysis done first. Hoping it stabilizes my crown. I really think RU is worth trying for you man, I am getting it to use on my hairline/front. With KB solution as a new vehical the systemic sides are low. I know it sucks man but honeslty if there comes a time within the decade where you can buy your own full head of hair (whether it be HT will unlimted donor) or some combo of anti-androgens, growth factors and PD2 moudlaters, who gives a shit if you are already bald. This whole bald stigma is not really a big deal anymore, SOO many people get HT's nowadays, and when there are better solutions that are marketed as 'cures' the stigma will be further crushed. Im just trying to live my life not worrying to much about my hair, but still fighting to stop my loss. May even shave my head in the near future for a couple months to try it out and to go on an intense topical regimen if fin and RU does not help me. Peace brother dont let this get you down.

BTW, I should be gettign RU in the next couple weeks. I'll let you know how it works for my hairline. I'm sure you know propecia raises testosterone and testosterone can effect your hairline, not just DHT like with the rest of your head (minus donor area of course). I've been plotting for a while now before I finally made my moves lol, and having an antiandrogen (that blocks T also) in hand in case fin ****s up my hairline was always part of the plan!

----------


## Conpecia

> I will be 27 in december.
> 
> My older bro who is going to be 28 in jan, has exactly the same hairloss pattern without any thinning.
> 
> Isn't .25 propecia maintaining what you have?


 I dunno, definitely stopped my shedding but hairline may still be slipping away, only been back on .25 for about two months after a six month stretch of no meds due to sides, I'll have a better idea after Xmas.

----------


## Conpecia

> Hey bro. I'm a NW2-2.5, planning to get on fin at 0.25 EOD after getting blood/hormone/semen analysis done first. Hoping it stabilizes my crown. I really think RU is worth trying for you man, I am getting it to use on my hairline/front. With KB solution as a new vehical the systemic sides are low. I know it sucks man but honeslty if there comes a time within the decade where you can buy your own full head of hair (whether it be HT will unlimted donor) or some combo of anti-androgens, growth factors and PD2 moudlaters, who gives a shit if you are already bald. This whole bald stigma is not really a big deal anymore, SOO many people get HT's nowadays, and when there are better solutions that are marketed as 'cures' the stigma will be further crushed. Im just trying to live my life not worrying to much about my hair, but still fighting to stop my loss. May even shave my head in the near future for a couple months to try it out and to go on an intense topical regimen if fin and RU does not help me. Peace brother dont let this get you down.
> 
> BTW, I should be gettign RU in the next couple weeks. I'll let you know how it works for my hairline. I'm sure you know propecia raises testosterone and testosterone can effect your hairline, not just DHT like with the rest of your head (minus donor area of course). I've been plotting for a while now before I finally made my moves lol, and having an antiandrogen (that blocks T also) in hand in case fin ****s up my hairline was always part of the plan!


 I like your attitude. Definitely better to be bald now than 20 yrs ago. I'll hop on RU if it looks like you guys are benefitting from it in January or so. 

The day I can know for certain that I beat baldness is gonna be one of the best days I'll ever have. Gonna grow my hair so long. Or maybe I'll just slick it back Leo Dicaprio style, real classy. Haven't been able to do that since I was like 15, always had some slight recession. I really have no other complaints physically, everything else is fine except the hairloss. And I agree with you, it's gonna get nailed soon, just a matter of time. Can't wait.

----------


## UK_

> I dunno, definitely stopped my shedding but hairline may still be slipping away, only been back on .25 for about two months after a six month stretch of no meds due to sides, I'll have a better idea after Xmas.


 Just curious, but why is your name 'Conpecia'?

----------


## Dan26

Haha ya bro, it only effects your emotions if you give it permission to. Me personally, when the day comes that I have a full head of hair, first thing I am doing is shaving my head to the skin just for the hell of it !

----------


## Conpecia

> Just curious, but why is your name 'Conpecia'?


 I was pissed at the price of propecia and its weak efficacy when I registered.  It's a con, a cheat.

----------


## inspects

> I was pissed at the price of propecia and its weak efficacy when I registered.  It's a con, a cheat.


 Conpecia,

If your in the United States, buy Fin from a reputable Canadian Pharmacy, I believe I paid $75.00 for 200 1mg tabs the first time I ordered it.

I think it has helped fill in my crown significantly and fairly quickly, I only been on Fin for about six months and using Minox twice daily. My TP hairs are only about 1/4 inch long at the moment and feel like facial hairs, their fairly stiff, so I know the thin light colored hairs are not the transplanted hairs. One of the two products is working, or the combination of both.

Good Luck with your journey...!!!

----------


## Conpecia

Just an update on my situation:

I've lost so much ****ing hair since I started this thread only a few months ago. My hairline literally gets higher every week, visibly and tangibly. It's "catch-up" loss from having been on finasteride and stopped the process for so many years. My crown is thinning rapidly as well. Body hair is growing like crazy too since my DHT levels have gone back up through the roof. The silver lining in all of this is that my libido is as stronger than it's been in many years. Forgot what it was like to wake up with morning wood. Also the gyno is diminishing, though I assume it'll take at least 6 months or so to really kill that off. 

I'd be in a much worse mood if it weren't for two things: 

1. Keratene Retard looks like it's working for people, and I've been told it will not affect estrogen levels. Meaning fin-like benefits without gyno. I have some on the way and will begin taking 1 pill a day for a month to make sure there are no sides.

2. I FINALLY figured out a good minox regimen that does not give me bloating or dark circles under my eyes. I just put rogaine foam on once a day right after work, so it's fully absorbed by the time I go to sleep. I've been told that rogaine works best younger guys and in areas that are just recently balding, and honestly if I could just turn back the clock on hairloss to about 2011 or so (as opposed to trying to get back 20 years worth of loss...), I'd wear my hair a little shorter and no one would notice anything. Then I could get a HT later on and never think about baldness again. 

So I'm really looking forward to about 2-3 months from now to see if the rogaine foam and keratene combination is working for me. Until then I've sworn off caring about sheds or how my hair looks. I'm just going to work on improving my body and mind, and let the meds take care of my hair. I'll update this thread if I start seeing results. The goal is NW2 with only slight thinning in crown. See you guys soon.

----------


## Exodus

Ah I can relate. Im a diffuse thinner with the NW5 outline. How has Minox worked for you?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Never give up, never surrender!

----------


## BigThinker

> Never give up, never surrender!

----------


## Aames

> 


 You have great taste in gifs and gif usage.

----------


## Conpecia

> Ah I can relate. Im a diffuse thinner with the NW5 outline. How has Minox worked for you?


 So far nothing to report other than I do not get the sides I was getting from Kirkland foam and Capillogain tonic. From those I experienced bad caffeine-like headaches and anxiety. Rogaine foam is awesome, once a day I just put little dime-size dots on either side of my hairline and a larger amount on my crown, then rub everything in, then wash my hands and move on with my day. The shedding also seems to be slowing down but I will have to wait a couple weeks before I know for sure. 

There MAY be some tiny, tiny vellus hairs popping up on either temple, but honestly I have always had microscopic peach fuzz all the way down to my original hairline, though some of that area has been bald for almost a decade. Do other people have that or is there literally zero hair in your bald regions, like completely hairless as a human palm? I definitely still have hair growing there but it's so miniaturized you can only see it in harsh light looking very closely in a mirror. If minox wakes that hair up I will be set, but I'm not optimistic about that. Honestly I just want a little regrowth and maintenance...

----------


## Conpecia

Approaching the 1 month mark on Rogaine. Hair has never looked worse. I was looking in the mirror yesterday and just thought holy **** I look old. I have the youngest looking face for my age and it's all going to waste with this ****ing hairloss. MBP itch kicked in a couple days ago and has been relentless at the temples. Shedding goes on and on, all types of hairs falling out: thinner ones, thicker ones, longer ones, shorter ones. Hairline is flying back, thank God I have such thick hair otherwise I'd be absolutely screwed. More and more scalp is showing after showers and when I part my hair. I pray that this means better hair is on the way, but after having to quit Propecia I fear a lot of this is the hairloss speeding up to make up for lost time. If I could just ****ing tolerate Propecia I'd be fine for the next decade. So ****ing frustrated by that. Had another gyno bout so I'm hesitant to take Keratene before it's gone. Man, so stressful. Please let there be good news with the World Congress. My confidence will be destroyed if I get to NW4 or beyond...

----------


## BigThinker

> Approaching the 1 month mark on Rogaine. Hair has never looked worse. I was looking in the mirror yesterday and just thought holy **** I look old. I have the youngest looking face for my age and it's all going to waste with this ****ing hairloss. MBP itch kicked in a couple days ago and has been relentless at the temples. Shedding goes on and on, all types of hairs falling out: thinner ones, thicker ones, longer ones, shorter ones. Hairline is flying back, thank God I have such thick hair otherwise I'd be absolutely screwed. More and more scalp is showing after showers and when I part my hair. I pray that this means better hair is on the way, but after having to quit Propecia I fear a lot of this is the hairloss speeding up to make up for lost time. If I could just ****ing tolerate Propecia I'd be fine for the next decade. So ****ing frustrated by that. Had another gyno bout so I'm hesitant to take Keratene before it's gone. Man, so stressful. Please let there be good news with the World Congress. My confidence will be destroyed if I get to NW4 or beyond...


 I share all of those feels, my friend.  My hair has been decimated during the last 2 weeks to what I presume is finasteride shed.

I keep getting my hair cut shorter and shorter to cope with my head shape and get ready for what feels like the inevitable -- shaving my head.  Just the thought makes my stomach churn, but not quite as bad as the thought of having egregiously transparent hair.

Everyday that passes I'm more and more inclined to get on minox, but I wouldn't make it through another treatment-induced shed with my hair (either from treatment-induced shedding or pulling it out in anxiety (not really though)).

Anyways, man, I really hope you'll find yourself at peace as a result of: a.) hair maintenance at NW 3, b.) shaving your head and moving on.

Best regards.

----------


## Conpecia

Thanks man,

I'm hearing awesome stuff about indomethacin. Im going to start using it soon if I keep hearing good news. that combined with minox may buy me a couple years. Worst case scenario I shave my head and move on.

----------


## Conpecia

hell hath no fury like a minox shed. i hope the worst of it is over, shedding seems to have decreased the past couple days, itch is lower. man i had no idea you could bald so dramatically in 6 months. it's been insane. i'm nw3.5 plus diffuse thinning everywhere. with minox freshly applied the hair is so thin it's amazing. and since my donor region is so thick it looks more and more awkward each day. i have vowed to stick with minox every day for 6 months. if the hair just continues to decline i will add RU to the regimen and save up for gyno surgery. propecia worked wonders for me, at least i kept my hair for the most of my 20s. my hairline now is essentially like lebron's, except I'm white and can conceal it with my bangs grown longer and side swept. at this rate I've got another year tops to solve this or else i will have to shave the head and start wearing glasses, tanning and working out like crazy to compensate.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> hell hath no fury like a minox shed. i hope the worst of it is over, shedding seems to have decreased the past couple days, itch is lower. man i had no idea you could bald so dramatically in 6 months. it's been insane. i'm nw3.5 plus diffuse thinning everywhere. with minox freshly applied the hair is so thin it's amazing. and since my donor region is so thick it looks more and more awkward each day. i have vowed to stick with minox every day for 6 months. if the hair just continues to decline i will add RU to the regimen and save up for gyno surgery. propecia worked wonders for me, at least i kept my hair for the most of my 20s. my hairline now is essentially like lebron's, except I'm white and can conceal it with my bangs grown longer and side swept. at this rate I've got another year tops to solve this or else i will have to shave the head and start wearing glasses, tanning and working out like crazy to compensate.


 When did the minox shed begin to occur? And how long has it lasted for?

----------


## BigThinker

> i'm nw3.5 plus diffuse thinning everywhere. with minox freshly applied the hair is so thin it's amazing. and since my donor region is so thick it looks more and more awkward each day.


 Get your haircut every 3-4 weeks from a good barber.  Get the back/sides (donor area?) cut extremely low.  Have him cut your neck line and around the ears really sharp too.  I posted pics of what I do a week back on Highlander's haircut thread.




> at this rate I've got another year tops to solve this or else i will have to shave the head and start wearing glasses, tanning and working out like crazy to compensate.


 Good thinking.  Expensive frames can pull attention, although it's nice to be able to rock the expensive frames + have hair.  :Frown:  But yeah, you might as well start working out now.  I'm trying to get into lifting and have decent mass gained by the time I'm at the point of shaving my head.

----------


## Conpecia

> When did the minox shed begin to occur? And how long has it lasted for?


 Probably began about 3 weeks ago. Keep in mind I stopped fin for good after 6 years so that is causing loss as well.

----------


## Conpecia

> Get your haircut every 3-4 weeks from a good barber.  Get the back/sides (donor area?) cut extremely low.  Have him cut your neck line and around the ears really sharp too.  I posted pics of what I do a week back on Highlander's haircut thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking.  Expensive frames can pull attention, although it's nice to be able to rock the expensive frames + have hair.  But yeah, you might as well start working out now.  I'm trying to get into lifting and have decent mass gained by the time I'm at the point of shaving my head.


 
Good advice on the haircut. As far as shaving the head I have a good shaped head and decent jaw, always complimented on my face. Unfortunately my ears are big and stick out. But can always get them surgically adjusted if necessary.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Conpecia, why don't you try RU?

----------


## Conpecia

Still battling gyno from propecia and I believe I would probably get it from RU as well. Once the gyno goes away ill try RU with an estrogen blocker or something.

----------


## UK_

I dont think the sides will be as bad as Fin from RU.

There have been studies to suggest topical application does not result in severe systemic side effects.

----------


## Conpecia

I'm sure you're right, but even at .2 mg fin a week I've had bad sides. However, I'm beginning to think this might be something else. I've been off fin for almost 4 months and I'm still having pain beneath each nipple, beyond just the added tissue. It still hurts, which doesn't make much sense to me. Probably need to go to the doc again.

----------


## clandestine

> I'm sure you're right, but even at .2 mg fin a week I've had bad sides. However, I'm beginning to think this might be something else. I've been off fin for almost 4 months and I'm still having pain beneath each nipple, beyond just the added tissue. It still hurts, which doesn't make much sense to me. Probably need to go to the doc again.


 Are you on anything else at the moment? Is your gyne worsening, or becoming more noticeable?

----------


## clandestine

> I dont think the sides will be as bad as Fin from RU.
> 
> There have been studies to suggest topical application does not result in severe systemic side effects.


 RU has worsened my gyne at periods.. Some of us are just really susceptible to aa's.

----------


## Conpecia

I'm on minox, no way that effects estrogen levels. The gyno looks the same, but it hurts every now and then. If I start gaining weight it aches, if I eat clean it hurts less. Wondering if I should get surgery, maybe insurance will cover it since it's beyond just a cosmetic thing. But everything I've read suggests getting off fin will get rid of the fin-caused gyno. That's not the case right now, and it just dawned on me I haven't touched fin in months and nothing is changing.

----------


## clandestine

> I'm on minox, no way that effects estrogen levels. The gyno looks the same, but it hurts every now and then. If I start gaining weight it aches, if I eat clean it hurts less. Wondering if I should get surgery, maybe insurance will cover it since it's beyond just a cosmetic thing. But everything I've read suggests getting off fin will get rid of the fin-caused gyno. That's not the case right now, and it just dawned on me I haven't touched fin in months and nothing is changing.


 I'm thinking about surgery, but only after I've found a regimine that works, and doesn't cause gyne flares. Probably next year, around this time (end of Summer, rather).

Personally I'm not so sure getting off fin will get rid of the medication induced gyne. I've read this too, but personal experience says otherwise.

----------


## Conpecia

Hairline still getting worse after 2 months on minox foam. I'm losing this battle fast but the war will be won. Going to begin saving for a Rahal HT in summer of 2014. Entire frontal zone restored. Shouldn't take more than 3000 grafts max to do this at a decent density. Then I'll touch up every few years as needed with Gho or Nigam or whomever can regenerate donor hair. The tech will improve each year. By 2020 we'll have something that can stop further loss without sides and also give us good regrowth. I will beat this. Just gotta keep positive and save money.

----------


## UK_

> RU has worsened my gyne at periods.. Some of us are just really susceptible to aa's.


 Hate to say it but Andractim would obliterate your gyno (clinically proven to do so in 80% of 5AR-inhibitor induced gyno cases).

Unfortunately its main side effect is hair loss.

----------


## fred970

I Suffered from drug-induced gyno in the space of a month at 22 here. I now have a normal-looking chest and I am currently 8 months after surgery to remove it. Sorry for sounding so pessimistic but once it's there, it doesn't subside magically. You had a chance to prevent it if you had stopped finasteride after feeling chest pain for the first time. I suggest you consult gynecomastia.org and start looking for a good surgeon. Insurance covers it if you live in France or in Belgium, elsewhere in the world, forget about it.

----------


## Conpecia

> I Suffered from drug-induced gyno in the space of a month at 22 here. I now have a normal-looking chest and I am currently 8 months after surgery to remove it. Sorry for sounding so pessimistic but once it's there, it doesn't subside magically. You had a chance to prevent it if you had stopped finasteride after feeling chest pain for the first time. I suggest you consult gynecomastia.org and start looking for a good surgeon. Insurance covers it if you live in France or in Belgium, elsewhere in the world, forget about it.


 any scars or sensitivity? I'm in the USA so no chance insurance will cover it.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Hate to say it but Andractim would obliterate your gyno (clinically proven to do so in 80% of 5AR-inhibitor induced gyno cases).
> 
> Unfortunately its main side effect is hair loss.


 WOW there is no god.

----------


## clandestine

> Hate to say it but Andractim would obliterate your gyno (clinically proven to do so in 80% of 5AR-inhibitor induced gyno cases).
> 
> Unfortunately its main side effect is hair loss.


 Lol irony.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Hate to say it but Andractim would obliterate your gyno (clinically proven to do so in 80% of 5AR-inhibitor induced gynhttp://www.thebaldtruth.com/uko cases).
> 
> Unfortunately its main side effect is hair loss.


 It's so f$%king ridiculous, it's nearly comical.

Hey dont want to lose your hair? I have a super drug for you.  Only thing is, you'll have to trade your hair for tits, depression and a limp noodle.  Oh but, don't worry, we have something for your side effects, but, it will cost you your hair.

----------


## john2399

> It's so f$%king ridiculous, it's nearly comical.
> 
> Hey dont want to lose your hair? I have a super drug for you.  Only thing is, you'll have to trade your hair for tits, depression and a limp noodle.  Oh but, don't worry, we have something for your side effects, but, it will cost you your hair.


 lol that was funny. Sometimes you just got to laugh about it.

----------


## UK_

Here's another good one: we save our hair to increase our chances of copulating with the opposite sex using a drug that causes low libido and impotence.

----------


## Jcm800

> Here's another good one: we save our hair to increase our chances of copulating with the opposite sex using a drug that causes low libido and impotence.


 Oh the fkn irony. Nature is a bitch.

The fact it even goes so far as to shrink some males tackle is really a slap in the face as well.

----------


## BigThinker

> The fact it even goes so far as to _shrink some males tackle_ is really a slap in the face as well.


 Wait.  What?  Did I miss something?

----------


## Jcm800

> Wait.  What?  Did I miss something?


 I thought it was common knowledge, might be fear mongering but I've read here and there reports of dicks being shrivelled on Fin, look on propecia help, or perhaps don't. It freaks me out, but that's where you'll read about cases mate.

----------


## BigThinker

> I thought it was common knowledge, might be fear mongering but I've read here and there reports of dicks being shrivelled on Fin, look on propecia help, or perhaps don't. It freaks me out, but that's where you'll read about cases mate.


 I went to propeciahelp when I was contemplating fin, very early stage of hair loss.  Frankly, I don't see them very trustworthy.   I acknowledge side effects, but I actively try to not think about them -- have had modest success with that.

With regards to shrunken genitals, I guess I'm having trouble fathoming the mechanism by which that would happen.

----------


## clandestine

Penile shrinkage is a reality for some men who are susceptible to sides.

Ask Cob894 if you want; I think he is a case on these forums who has experienced such a thing.

If I remember right, there were studies where penile shrinkage was extremely evident in rats when propecia was tested. But, rats are different than humans, and I'm not about to go looking for the study.

----------


## Jcm800

Yes that's right, Cob 894 mentioned shrinkage.

----------


## Conpecia

guess it's been about 3 months on rogaine foam. nothing but the same vellus hair that won't do shit. crown getting worse I think, thought there would be little hairs sprouting up but it feels thinner actually. going to explore toppik and just stick with it until the hair transplant

i just need something that will stop my loss. has anyone tried indo/chromo combo from iron dragon? i think the forums are doing a shit job of monitoring that. i actually think this pgd2 thing is a major factor. people who take indo/chromo report that their shedding stops but they're all nw6's so they're looking for regrowth. i swear *i've yet to read an account of someone on a pgd2 blocker whose hair loss did not stop*.

anyways, worrying about it less these days because there's nothing i can do. just save up for the ht and hope they learn how to multiply hair follicles in the next five years.

----------


## Conpecia

I am utterly amazed at how much hair I've lost in the past year and a half. January of 2012 I had to stop taking Propecia because of severe pain in my chest-- gynecomastia (which still hasn't gone away and hurts off an on all week). Since then it's been completely downhill. I was applying minox and indo/chromo tonight and I just looked at my hairline and wanted to die. It's like one day it was receding a little and now it's just gone. I'm diffuse-thinning like crazy too, more scalp shows through every month. Been on Rogaine for 4 months and my hair has gotten worse, as though the Rogaine was speeding things up. I was very excited around month 2 because I thought I could feel a change in my crown, as though lots of smaller hairs were breaking through. Turns out that's just my remaining thinning hairs scratching against my scalp... simply losing more hair and not used to feeling my scalp. 

My advice to ANYONE who's just starting to bald and is debating whether to use propecia or not: DO IT. Try it, for the love of God. You will most likely not have side effects, and if you do at least you gave it a shot. I'm only grateful I at least had 6 good years on fin, God knows my life would have been awful being in my early and mid twenties and looking like I do now, with no cure in sight.

Honestly I might just shave my head to the bone and get it over with. Hopefully all this shedding and thinning is my hair preparing for a massive regrowth phase, but let's be realistic... 

Unbelievable that when I should be out celebrating and enjoying life on the 4th of July I'm sitting in my room depressed about going bald. FML.

----------


## clandestine

Shave it, Con.

It's been a year since I've been keeping mine short. Very short.
Just a little longer on top, 000 sides and back.

I'm not terribly impressed with my headshape. I've suffered depression, anxiety for much of my teens onward. 
edit: Not because of hair loss; it's more just something I deal with.
What's most important, that I hope to communicate to you, is that we're our own worse critics.

Apparently people are alright with me. I've got friends, a girlfriend, and I go about my life. I still feel anxiety, every day, mostly regarding my hair loss and my head shape, etc. But I still go about things.

And apparently things are okay. I try more to gauge now people's reactions towards me, rather than basing my mentality off the self-hate which I foster.

Much love, 
clan.

----------


## Conpecia

Cannot wait to have a full head of hair again. So many cool styles I'm gonna try out. They've cured gray hair so all I have to do is wait a few more years and I'll never worry about any of this shit again. As long as I can enjoy my 30s and 40s with a full head of hair I don't mind sacrificing my late 20s. Just a few more years. Gotta stay positive.

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Cannot wait to have a full head of hair again. So many cool styles I'm gonna try out. They've cured gray hair so all I have to do is wait a few more years and I'll never worry about any of this shit again. As long as I can enjoy my 30s and 40s with a full head of hair I don't mind sacrificing my late 20s. Just a few more years. Gotta stay positive.


 are you serious when/where did they cure grey hair I need info on this lol I saw one on my head a few months ago and im only 22. 

But back to your topic, everyone always waits too late before doing something serious about hair loss. I myself was in denial until this june when I visibly noticed my hairline starting to thin which was confirmed by my derm. Wish I started fin last year when I started noticing signs. If it gets worse ill add in minoxidil as well but if fin doesn't work then its a matter of time before I go bald so minox won't do shiit

----------


## ge77inhigh

> Cannot wait to have a full head of hair again. So many cool styles I'm gonna try out. They've cured gray hair so all I have to do is wait a few more years and I'll never worry about any of this shit again. As long as I can enjoy my 30s and 40s with a full head of hair I don't mind sacrificing my late 20s. Just a few more years. Gotta stay positive.


 Yup got to stay postive. I lost so much hair and I am 25. I just buzz it low. I had a realization when I was sitting on a air evac c-10 mission comming from afghanistan. Front of me a young guy in 20's with his skull caved in from I.e.d blast. Here was i thinking about my hair loss. While this young kid might not make it or will never be the same. Yeah it doesnt mean that baldness doesnt suck. Dont let it hold you back. Right now I would do the best I can to maintain. Few years there should be better options in ht and treatments. I got 2 years left on my military contract I am looking forward to having some hair like a hippie with marijane on my side. Life is tough bro I got ptsd from half this bullshit I went through but holding on to that hope like you.

----------


## clandestine

> Yup got to stay postive. I lost so much hair and I am 25. I just buzz it low. I had a realization when I was sitting on a air evac c-10 mission comming from afghanistan. Front of me a young guy in 20's with his skull caved in from I.e.d blast. Here was i thinking about my hair loss. While this young kid might not make it or will never be the same. Yeah it doesnt mean that baldness doesnt suck. Dont let it hold you back. Right now I would do the best I can to maintain. Few years there should be better options in ht and treatments. I got 2 years left on my military contract I am looking forward to having some hair like a hippie with marijane on my side. Life is tough bro I got ptsd from half this bullshit I went through but holding on to that hope like you.


 Powerful post bratha. Some perspective is key sometimes.

Edit: also I've been reading a lot about te benefits of MDMA therapy for those who've experienced PTSD. Maybe something to research a bit.

----------


## Conpecia

> Yup got to stay postive. I lost so much hair and I am 25. I just buzz it low. I had a realization when I was sitting on a air evac c-10 mission comming from afghanistan. Front of me a young guy in 20's with his skull caved in from I.e.d blast. Here was i thinking about my hair loss. While this young kid might not make it or will never be the same. Yeah it doesnt mean that baldness doesnt suck. Dont let it hold you back. Right now I would do the best I can to maintain. Few years there should be better options in ht and treatments. I got 2 years left on my military contract I am looking forward to having some hair like a hippie with marijane on my side. Life is tough bro I got ptsd from half this bullshit I went through but holding on to that hope like you.


 
yo bro thanks for your service. means the world to citizens like me, gives us the freedom to even think about bullshit like hairloss. i've been researching nootropics and it looks like they're making good strides with that, should work for PTSD but as with everything it's a few years away.

good luck with the rest of your tour hopefully you can come back and make a good living with good benefits, that's the least you deserve.

----------


## ge77inhigh

> yo bro thanks for your service. means the world to citizens like me, gives us the freedom to even think about bullshit like hairloss. i've been researching nootropics and it looks like they're making good strides with that, should work for PTSD but as with everything it's a few years away.
> 
> good luck with the rest of your tour hopefully you can come back and make a good living with good benefits, that's the least you deserve.


 Thank you for the support. I am dealing with my demons in the dark on most nights. Hairloss was just a low blow in life. I am still thankful for having my limbs on me. I wish the money we spend on dead and destruction was put into medical research.

----------


## Conpecia

guys i seriously have to get this sorted out, like asap. just stop further loss. i am hoping and praying to every god there has ever been that minox + dermarolling + pgd2 blockers + regenepure will at least stop my loss. if i never regrow another hair i will at least have "passable" hair if it stops now. i am seriously considering getting on dutasteride if the shedding has not stopped by the end of august. dutasteride surprisingly is less of a gyno risk than fin!

the reason i'm freaking out is that i got a text from a buddy last night that contained a phone number and "you can thank me later" underneath the number. turns out it's the number of a girl i've had a huge crush on since i was 16 (i'm 28, yeah... pretty legit infatuation). my buddy ran into her last night, they chatted (we all went to high school together), he brought me up and said i was interested in her, and she told him to pass her number to me!!! he said she was expecting my call and that i should definitely go for it, that she seemed interested!! :Big Grin: 

guys this is literally one of the most beautiful women i've ever seen in my entire life. like, superhuman beauty. plus very smart, in law school at the top of her class, super cool personality, etc. etc. pretty much the best you can get unless you date celebrities or miss universe or something (and few of them are smart). she's in like the 99th percentile of women.

this is my chance. i would be *the* ****ing man if i pull this off. i've dated some very attractive girls in my day, but this would be top of the line. hairwise, i think i have just enough coverage to look like i'm only thinning a little bit (even though i've lost almost half my ****ing hair  :EEK!: ). but if it gets much worse over the next few months i might be in big trouble. so let's ****ing hope that this god damn regimen stops my loss, eh??

no time to waste. definitely calling this girl next weekend. definitely getting the dermaroller and using that shit religiously. definitely praying.

----------


## BigThinker

How's your DHT brah?

----------


## Conpecia

hadn't had it tested been lazy, need to get all hormones tested but never done it before

----------


## thechamp

> guys i seriously have to get this sorted out, like asap. just stop further loss. i am hoping and praying to every god there has ever been that minox + dermarolling + pgd2 blockers + regenepure will at least stop my loss. if i never regrow another hair i will at least have "passable" hair if it stops now. i am seriously considering getting on dutasteride if the shedding has not stopped by the end of august. dutasteride surprisingly is less of a gyno risk than fin!
> 
> the reason i'm freaking out is that i got a text from a buddy last night that contained a phone number and "you can thank me later" underneath the number. turns out it's the number of a girl i've had a huge crush on since i was 16 (i'm 28, yeah... pretty legit infatuation). my buddy ran into her last night, they chatted (we all went to high school together), he brought me up and said i was interested in her, and she told him to pass her number to me!!! he said she was expecting my call and that i should definitely go for it, that she seemed interested!!
> 
> guys this is literally one of the most beautiful women i've ever seen in my entire life. like, superhuman beauty. plus very smart, in law school at the top of her class, super cool personality, etc. etc. pretty much the best you can get unless you date celebrities or miss universe or something (and few of them are smart). she's in like the 99th percentile of women.
> 
> this is my chance. i would be *the* ****ing man if i pull this off. i've dated some very attractive girls in my day, but this would be top of the line. hairwise, i think i have just enough coverage to look like i'm only thinning a little bit (even though i've lost almost half my ****ing hair ). but if it gets much worse over the next few months i might be in big trouble. so let's ****ing hope that this god damn regimen stops my loss, eh??
> 
> no time to waste. definitely calling this girl next weekend. definitely getting the dermaroller and using that shit religiously. definitely praying.


 Do you think I would gain weight on dut??

----------


## 25 going on 65

> guys i seriously have to get this sorted out, like asap. just stop further loss. i am hoping and praying to every god there has ever been that minox + dermarolling + pgd2 blockers + regenepure will at least stop my loss. if i never regrow another hair i will at least have "passable" hair if it stops now. i am seriously considering getting on dutasteride if the shedding has not stopped by the end of august. dutasteride surprisingly is less of a gyno risk than fin!
> 
> the reason i'm freaking out is that i got a text from a buddy last night that contained a phone number and "you can thank me later" underneath the number. turns out it's the number of a girl i've had a huge crush on since i was 16 (i'm 28, yeah... pretty legit infatuation). my buddy ran into her last night, they chatted (we all went to high school together), he brought me up and said i was interested in her, and she told him to pass her number to me!!! he said she was expecting my call and that i should definitely go for it, that she seemed interested!!
> 
> guys this is literally one of the most beautiful women i've ever seen in my entire life. like, superhuman beauty. plus very smart, in law school at the top of her class, super cool personality, etc. etc. pretty much the best you can get unless you date celebrities or miss universe or something (and few of them are smart). she's in like the 99th percentile of women.
> 
> this is my chance. i would be *the* ****ing man if i pull this off. i've dated some very attractive girls in my day, but this would be top of the line. hairwise, i think i have just enough coverage to look like i'm only thinning a little bit (even though i've lost almost half my ****ing hair ). but if it gets much worse over the next few months i might be in big trouble. so let's ****ing hope that this god damn regimen stops my loss, eh??
> 
> no time to waste. definitely calling this girl next weekend. definitely getting the dermaroller and using that shit religiously. definitely praying.


 It is weird but I have heard some anecdotes of people having less trouble on dut than fin. No idea why that would happen but it is worth a shot, esp if you are diffuse thinning

I am your same age. If I had a chance with my HS crush I would be stoked. Those lost opportunities from your mid-late teens can kind of haunt you no matter how your love life goes in your 20s, it sucks.

For testing DHT....it is super easy. Just ask your doc for a test. Your GP might not know what you are talking about but should be able to refer you to a derm who can order lab work. Good luck!

----------


## Conpecia

> It is weird but I have heard some anecdotes of people having less trouble on dut than fin. No idea why that would happen but it is worth a shot, esp if you are diffuse thinning
> 
> I am your same age. If I had a chance with my HS crush I would be stoked. Those lost opportunities from your mid-late teens can kind of haunt you no matter how your love life goes in your 20s, it sucks.
> 
> For testing DHT....it is super easy. Just ask your doc for a test. Your GP might not know what you are talking about but should be able to refer you to a derm who can order lab work. Good luck!


 yeah i'm getting some dut this weekend. hopefully i can handle it, if not then it's on to RU and then finally CB if all else fails...

as far as the hs crush goes, i just never had the opportunity. she had longterm bfs all the way through and actually dated the same dude for like 6 years before recently breaking up with him. so i think one of my advantages is that she knows me from back in the day and there's a bit of comfort and trust in that. i hope i don't **** it up though...

and thanks man, i'll get my dht tested and let you guys know how that goes.

----------


## Conpecia

man, rough night. hanging out downtown and am about to go home but i think to myself might as well try one more bar, walk towards the nearest one and sure enough there's a girl i've had a huge crush on for about a year, standing right at the entrance with a bunch of people. i don't say anything but just kinda walk by really close to her and i see that she recognizes me and doesn't say anything (i don't say anything to her because i've been sporadically interacting with her on FB for a while, and while we've spoken in person a few times and had good vibes, i don't really know her that well and i don't want to look like i'm desperate or a stalker), so i just go in, nothing happens, she doesn't try to say hey or anything. i walk straight into the bathroom to see how i'm looking and i just look like shit, hair looks terrible, kinda overweight, disheveled... just looking sloppy in general. tried to fix myself up and went back out but my confidence was shot so i just bailed. hopefully she was waiting for me to say something to her lol... gotta get in shape and stop this ****ing curse. interestingly she was hanging out with a bunch of bald dudes, good sign. but man i wish i hadn't gone to that last bar, first impressions like that can ruin your chances. oh well, it's motivation if nothing else.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

If you did look like shit, hopefully she was drunk and won't remember how bad you looked.  Maybe she was so drunk she thought you looked great.  Do women get beer goggle's too?  The good news is she was hanging out with other bald dudes, so you don't have to worry about hair loss crap.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> man, rough night. hanging out downtown and am about to go home but i think to myself might as well try one more bar, walk towards the nearest one and sure enough there's a girl i've had a huge crush on for about a year, standing right at the entrance with a bunch of people. i don't say anything but just kinda walk by really close to her and i see that she recognizes me and doesn't say anything (i don't say anything to her because i've been sporadically interacting with her on FB for a while, and while we've spoken in person a few times and had good vibes, i don't really know her that well and i don't want to look like i'm desperate or a stalker), so i just go in, nothing happens, she doesn't try to say hey or anything. i walk straight into the bathroom to see how i'm looking and i just look like shit, hair looks terrible, kinda overweight, disheveled... just looking sloppy in general. tried to fix myself up and went back out but my confidence was shot so i just bailed. hopefully she was waiting for me to say something to her lol... gotta get in shape and stop this ****ing curse. interestingly she was hanging out with a bunch of bald dudes, good sign. but man i wish i hadn't gone to that last bar, first impressions like that can ruin your chances. oh well, it's motivation if nothing else.


 How are you doing in your career.

Honestly, I think money and career success in the answer. A girl might think you look like a loser, until she finds out what you do....

----------


## 25 going on 65

> man, rough night. hanging out downtown and am about to go home but i think to myself might as well try one more bar, walk towards the nearest one and sure enough there's a girl i've had a huge crush on for about a year, standing right at the entrance with a bunch of people. i don't say anything but just kinda walk by really close to her and i see that she recognizes me and doesn't say anything (i don't say anything to her because i've been sporadically interacting with her on FB for a while, and while we've spoken in person a few times and had good vibes, i don't really know her that well and i don't want to look like i'm desperate or a stalker), so i just go in, nothing happens, she doesn't try to say hey or anything. i walk straight into the bathroom to see how i'm looking and i just look like shit, hair looks terrible, kinda overweight, disheveled... just looking sloppy in general. tried to fix myself up and went back out but my confidence was shot so i just bailed. hopefully she was waiting for me to say something to her lol... gotta get in shape and stop this ****ing curse. interestingly she was hanging out with a bunch of bald dudes, good sign. but man i wish i hadn't gone to that last bar, first impressions like that can ruin your chances. oh well, it's motivation if nothing else.


 Harsh.
The good news is you now have a chance for "self improvement game"....lose the weight, style your hair different (maybe try concealer if you are in a shed), fix whatever is making you look disheveled (clothes, grooming, etc). Next time she sees you she might think "wow what an improvement, this guy is going somewhere"

Kind of a long shot but this gives you 10x superior chances to the "maybe she will just accept me for me" approach.

----------


## Conpecia

> If you did look like shit, hopefully she was drunk and won't remember how bad you looked.  Maybe she was so drunk she thought you looked great.  Do women get beer goggle's too?  The good news is she was hanging out with other bald dudes, so you don't have to worry about hair loss crap.


 yeah, i can only hope. i myself was way too drunk to be interacting so it's a good thing i didn't say anything, worst case scenario i looked rough but oh well that can be changed.

----------


## Conpecia

> How are you doing in your career.
> 
> Honestly, I think money and career success in the answer. A girl might think you look like a loser, until she finds out what you do....


 my career is pretty legit, lawyer working in Atl. thankfully that side of life is taken care of for now, just gotta improve the physical side.

----------


## Conpecia

> Harsh.
> The good news is you now have a chance for "self improvement game"....lose the weight, style your hair different (maybe try concealer if you are in a shed), fix whatever is making you look disheveled (clothes, grooming, etc). Next time she sees you she might think "wow what an improvement, this guy is going somewhere"
> 
> Kind of a long shot but this gives you 10x superior chances to the "maybe she will just accept me for me" approach.


 exactly. that's what i'm thinking,. i was definitely bummed she didn't even say anything, but she might have been nervous because a few weeks back she said via fb she would hit me up if she wasn't too busy with grad school, and of course that didn't happen and there she was, so maybe she didn't want to upset me or something, but seriously it's just motivation to change my diet and exercise so that the next time i see her i'll look like a million bucks...

----------


## BigThinker

> yeah i'm getting some dut this weekend. hopefully i can handle it, if not then it's on to RU and then finally CB if all else fails...
> 
> as far as the hs crush goes, i just never had the opportunity. she had longterm bfs all the way through and actually dated the same dude for like 6 years before recently breaking up with him. so i think one of my advantages is that she knows me from back in the day and there's a bit of comfort and trust in that. i hope i don't **** it up though...
> 
> and thanks man, i'll get my dht tested and let you guys know how that goes.


 How's the dut?  I added it 0.5 mg once a week alongside 1.25mg fin 6 days a week.  It gives me the nut ache and everything and leaves me pretty fatigued.  Can't decide if I should discontinue.

Interested in hearing your experience.

----------


## Conpecia

> How's the dut?  I added it 0.5 mg once a week alongside 1.25mg fin 6 days a week.  It gives me the nut ache and everything and leaves me pretty fatigued.  Can't decide if I should discontinue.
> 
> Interested in hearing your experience.


 two weeks in and yeah i have nut ache but it's not as bad as it was, don't think i'm feeling any fatigue but i take adderall as well so who knows. definitely sticking with it until the sides get so unbearable i have to stop. if that doesn't happen i'll take it until something better comes along. my stress levels have gone wayyyy down since getting on it, know it's pretty much the single most powerful hairloss drug out there. if i can maintain my hairline and fill in my crown i will be set. for now i'm just gonna focus on getting in shape and not think about my hair as much.

----------


## Conpecia

i went to the barber today to get a haircut and when she was finished she did the dreaded "hand you the mirror and spin you around to see the back" move, and every time i've done that the past year it's been a horrifying scene, bald spot getting bigger and bigger.

now i don't know if she just cut my hair really well in such a way to minimize the spot, or if i just wasn't in harsh lighting, but i swear to god when i looked today i saw noticeably less scalp. the area was definitely thin on top, but there was no "bald spot" like there had been before. i had the thought "eh, i'd keep this hair for the rest of my life if i could, it's not too noticeable," and only now did i realize wait a second generally there's a much bigger spot up there. 

i've been on rogaine since late march so maybe it's finally kicking the **** in? also added dutasteride and regenepure, and have been dermarolling for 3 weeks.

i'm pretty sure MOST of it has to do with the way it was cut, but one thing is for damn sure it hasn't gotten worse and it seems to be getting a little better. let's ****ing hope this regimen gets going in a major way! will keep you guys updated and even produce pics if stuff improves more obviously.

----------


## Conpecia

wow, i've been shedding like ****ing crazy the past couple weeks. anything i might have noticed at that haircut is surely gone by now.

my hairline has pushed upward and upward, if there was any doubt i was nw3 before i certainly am now. i'm not really sure what to do at this point. my hair looks like shit, but i'm only about 5 weeks into dutasteride and liquid minox. i guess i'll just try not to pay much attention to it for the next several months and hopefully i can stop the loss and regrow the crown. 

derma rolling has done absolutely nothing for me 6 weeks in. praying for follica or donor regeneration. something has to change soon.

----------


## BigThinker

> i went to the barber today to get a haircut and when she was finished she did the dreaded "hand you the mirror and spin you around to see the back" move, and every time i've done that the past year it's been a horrifying scene, bald spot getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> now i don't know if she just cut my hair really well in such a way to minimize the spot, or if i just wasn't in harsh lighting, but i swear to god when i looked today i saw noticeably less scalp. the area was definitely thin on top, but there was no "bald spot" like there had been before. i had the thought "eh, i'd keep this hair for the rest of my life if i could, it's not too noticeable," and only now did i realize wait a second generally there's a much bigger spot up there. 
> 
> i've been on rogaine since late march so maybe it's finally kicking the **** in? also added dutasteride and regenepure, and have been dermarolling for 3 weeks.
> 
> i'm pretty sure MOST of it has to do with the way it was cut, but one thing is for damn sure it hasn't gotten worse and it seems to be getting a little better. let's ****ing hope this regimen gets going in a major way! will keep you guys updated and even produce pics if stuff improves more obviously.


 I notice my hair looks better very short.  It also makes for easier minox application.

I hope your regiment works as well, man.  I've been fortunate to finally be able to get passed a large deal of the stress associated with balding.  Life certainly easier than it was 6-7 months ago.  I hope you find the same.




> wow, i've been shedding like ****ing crazy the past couple weeks. anything i might have noticed at that haircut is surely gone by now.
> 
> *my hairline has pushed upward and upward, if there was any doubt i was nw3 before i certainly am now.* i'm not really sure what to do at this point. my hair looks like shit, but i'm only about 5 weeks into dutasteride and liquid minox. i guess i'll just try not to pay much attention to it for the next several months and hopefully i can stop the loss and regrow the crown. 
> 
> derma rolling has done absolutely nothing for me 6 weeks in. praying for follica or donor regeneration. something has to change soon.


 Same here, man.  I do have some regrowth, but it's very modest.

I think getting your hair cut short is important.  Living in anxiety and fear that your NW2.5 cover might be blown is no way to live.  I would say you have to pretend to be embracing your balding self, and hopefully that pretending because genuine as time passes.

----------


## Dan26

Damn I'm relating to these posts big time bro's....Its that NW 2.5 going on NW3 life lol

Longer my hair grows, the more shit it looks like, harder it is to apply, dermaroll etc..it sucks, but i need haircuts every 3 weeks. Sides very short, top short.

Wierd how somedays it feels like life as i know it is over and other days i am perfectly content with things...:S

----------


## BigThinker

> Wierd how somedays it feels like life as i know it is over and other days i am perfectly content with things...:S


 That hit home hard.  The fact that we can acknowledge that we're content _ever_ is good.  We just have to harness that feeling of content-ness and make it the norm -- how we feel all the time.

We're all gonna make it, brahs.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> wow, i've been shedding like ****ing crazy the past couple weeks. anything i might have noticed at that haircut is surely gone by now.
> 
> my hairline has pushed upward and upward, if there was any doubt i was nw3 before i certainly am now. i'm not really sure what to do at this point. my hair looks like shit, but i'm only about 5 weeks into dutasteride and liquid minox. i guess i'll just try not to pay much attention to it for the next several months and hopefully i can stop the loss and regrow the crown. 
> 
> derma rolling has done absolutely nothing for me 6 weeks in. praying for follica or donor regeneration. something has to change soon.


 I doubt you are the 1st guy to shed hard 5 weeks into minox + dut. Be prepared for a long process though
7.5 months on dut, I have not seen significant improvement anywhere. & there has definitely been a shed. Depressing since before this I actually had very nice results from 2+ years of fin

----------


## Conpecia

wow, last night i hooked up with the girl from post #72 (that sounds weird as shit). seriously one of the hottest + coolest girls i've ever hooked up with. would wife.

hair's looking horrible from the dut/minox shed but so it goes, you guys gotta get the **** out there and live life.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> wow, last night i hooked up with the girl from post #72 (that sounds weird as shit). seriously one of the hottest + coolest girls i've ever hooked up with. would wife.
> 
> hair's looking horrible from the dut/minox shed but so it goes, you guys gotta get the **** out there and live life.


 Maybe your hair doesn't look as bad as you think.  I think many of us view ourselves looking worse than we actually do.

----------


## UK_

> That hit home hard.  The fact that we can acknowledge that we're content _ever_ is good.  *We just have to harness that feeling of content-ness and make it the norm* -- how we feel all the time.
> 
> We're all gonna make it, brahs.


 Impossible. 

Nigam + Mwamba FTW.

----------


## cichlidfort

> wow, last night i hooked up with the girl from post #72 (that sounds weird as shit). seriously one of the hottest + coolest girls i've ever hooked up with. would wife.
> 
> hair's looking horrible from the dut/minox shed but so it goes, you guys gotta get the **** out there and live life.


 
And I bet your confidence was through the roof after you hooking up with her right? If you're a lawyer then I don't know why you are stressing so bad about the hair. I understand hair loss SUCKS but you have a legit career and women find intelligence/good career way more attractive than Brad Pitt hair. Trust me! One day, we will all be laughing about our depression and anxiety when there is a cure but for now, we gotta be content with what we have. Some kids are born into this world with no parents or a  deformity. We have to be blessed for what we have been given. It's all about perspective.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> And I bet your confidence was through the roof after you hooking up with her right? If you're a lawyer then I don't know why you are stressing so bad about the hair. I understand hair loss SUCKS but you have a legit career and women find intelligence/good career way more attractive than Brad Pitt hair. Trust me! One day, we will all be laughing about our depression and anxiety when there is a cure but for now, we gotta be content with what we have. Some kids are born into this world with no parents or a  deformity. We have to be blessed for what we have been given. It's all about perspective.


 When you are single, you worry about it.

When you are not single, you dont care. I certainly didn't.

----------


## cichlidfort

> When you are single, you worry about it.
> 
> When you are not single, you dont care. I certainly didn't.


 I definitely get what you're saying. Having a gf/wife is comforting. However, when I was dating a dime I still had anxiety due to my hair and it's progressive loss. I guess everyone is different.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I definitely get what you're saying. Having a gf/wife is comforting. However, when I was dating a dime I still had anxiety due to my hair and it's progressive loss. I guess everyone is different.


 of course nobody wants to lose it, but if you had a stable rship, you would probably be more accepting of it as you have someone who loves you.

I certainly was. Actually more to the point - my overall mental health was a lot better.

----------


## cichlidfort

> of course nobody wants to lose it, but if you had a stable rship, you would probably be more accepting of it as you have someone who loves you.
> 
> I certainly was. Actually more to the point - my overall mental health was a lot better.


 I completely agree. Fortunately for me, I have the tall and handsome package going for me. The way I see it which helps me cope, I would rather be tall and good looking as I am than short, not good looking with a thick head of hair.

----------


## Conpecia

> Impossible. 
> 
> Nigam + Mwamba FTW.


 uk i thought you were better than this honestly...

----------


## Conpecia

> I completely agree. Fortunately for me, I have the tall and handsome package going for me. The way I see it which helps me cope, I would rather be tall and good looking as I am than short, not good looking with a thick head of hair.


 me too i have the same thing going thank god. but sometimes i think it adds to my stress because all the women (and a lot of the men awkwardly...) always comment on my looks and going bald will def knock me down a couple points to merely 'above average' but not 'very handsome' which apparently i am...

that being said i'll take being tall and bald with a good face over short and nw0 with a bad face any day.

----------


## Conpecia

> I definitely get what you're saying. Having a gf/wife is comforting. However, when I was dating a dime I still had anxiety due to my hair and it's progressive loss. I guess everyone is different.


 again, me too. i dated one of the best-looking women you will ever see and i obsessed over my hair-loss just the same as i do now. i think it was because i knew she could go get any guy she wanted and was a fashion photographer so she was particular about features on guys. she always said she didn't care about the hair loss but now she's dating a nw0 who will never go bald, go figure...

but yeah i have a lot going for me beyond looks, i'm very musical, good sense of humor, good career, friendly, etc. maybe that's why i obsess over hair so much because it's one of my few irreversible flaws (though i do have many reversible flaws)...

----------


## Dan26

most of us are delusional and think that if hairloss was over with all our problems would be solved :P

i admit thats how I THINK i'd feeel...hope i get to find out if thats the case one day !

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> most of us are delusional and think that if hairloss was over with all our problems would be solved :P
> 
> i admit thats how I THINK i'd feeel...hope i get to find out if thats the case one day !


 I was a lot more happier before this shit

Like right now I got so depressed that I turned into a gambler, just won 700 dollars

----------


## Dan26

> I was a lot more happier before this shit
> 
> Like right now I got so depressed that I turned into a gambler, just won 700 dollars


 lmao, nice man, throw it in the HT fund

life was stress free before this shit...im tellin u the ultimate man would be one that goes through hairloss but stops/reverses/ gets it back one day..they would have so much wisdom/perspective and be lightyears ahead of all other non MPB'ers

----------


## UK_

> uk i thought you were better than this honestly...


 Why?  If Dr Mwamba is confirming the findings through the French patient why do you still doubt Dr Nigam?... Obviously you're either not following the thread or havent informed yourself enough of his current results to date.

----------


## Conpecia

> Why?  If Dr Mwamba is confirming the findings through the French patient why do you still doubt Dr Nigam?... Obviously you're either not following the thread or havent informed yourself enough of his current results to date.


 link to results please

----------


## Conpecia

man what a shitty month it's been. just so much bad shit has happened in the past month. i went out with that girl one more time and must have really blown it because the next time i hit her up she said she was busy and then she hasn't contacted me in 3 weeks. sucks because she was number 1 on my list, thought she was really cool. work has gotten super stressful. i ****ed my back up pretty bad. my car died in the middle of ****ing nowhere in the middle of the night and i got stranded for hours. on top of all this shit my hair is still going, the hairline hasn't slowed whatsoever and the mpb itch has come back with a vengeance.

i've been pretty depressed lately, just no energy, no confidence, unable to exercise or make strides in my career or hobbies or romantic life. ****ing wish i could catch a break. hopefully november will be better...

----------


## Conpecia

UK you still wanna talk about nigam? exactly.

----------

